# alexei lesukov - off season pic



## hilly

the boy is looking large


----------



## WRT

His head looks tiny.


----------



## scobielad

He is in a Little Britain USA muscle suit!


----------



## coldo

Holy sh!t son. Not a good look but needs must i guess.


----------



## WRT

coldo said:


> Holy sh!t son. Not a good look but needs must i guess.


I wouldn't mind having the mass he has, looks awesome when leaner IMO.


----------



## Big Dawg

Fcukin hell man, looking hyooge! Looks almost like a disability lol


----------



## BigDom86

i hate to say it, didnt even say it about lee preist off season, but he looks a mess. i know its off season, he holds alot of mass, but in my personal opinion i think he looks a mess. his chest is so developed it looks like he is sporting breasts


----------



## sizar

i wouldn't mind looking like that all year round ..


----------



## mal

most top pro bb's look like this most of the time,hes prob downing

6-7000 cals per day,maybe more.if you want to get massive

you will look like this on a regular basis.

I was fat and bloated for 12 years before i competed


----------



## 3752

you guys make me laugh....how the fukc does he look a mess? he is pretty much in proportion he has no loose fat mass his waist is still small considering the size of is upper body.....how do you guys look in the off season then??

Dom please explain how he looks a mess??

half if not all of you guys wish you could put this type of mass on yet you slag off a guy who is huge with a decently small waist......if he was smaller and leaner half of you would say he would never amount to much being that ripped in the off season....


----------



## WRT

mal said:


> most top pro bb's look like this most of the time,hes prob downing
> 
> 6-7000 cals per day,maybe more.if you want to get massive
> 
> you will look like this on a regular basis.
> 
> I was fat and bloated for 12 years before i competed


Yes but if most people ate that amount they still wouldn't look like him


----------



## sizar

Pscarb said:


> you guys make me laugh....how the fukc does he look a mess? he is pretty much in proportion he has no loose fat mass his waist is still small considering the size of is upper body.....how do you guys look in the off season then??
> 
> Dom please explain how he looks a mess??
> 
> half if not all of you guys wish you could put this type of mass on yet you slag off a guy who is huge with a decently small waist......if he was smaller and leaner half of you would say he would never amount to much being that ripped in the off season....


EXACTLY no lose fat and everything in the right place just much bigger and thicker .. like i said i would love that size and chunkiness all year round :rockon:


----------



## sizar

His amazing off season and on .. full stop


----------



## 3752

WRT said:


> Yes but if most people ate that amount they still wouldn't look like him


exactly mate but they make themselves feel better by slating him


----------



## mal

looks the same!


Height: 5'9" (175 cm)[1]

Arms: 22 inches (56 cm)[1]

Waist: 34 inches (86 cm)[1]

Thighs: 31 inches (79 cm)[1]

Calves: 20 inches (51 cm)[1]

Neck: 19.5 inches (50 cm)[1]

Chest: 58 inches (150 cm)

Contest weight: 244 pounds (111 kg)


Off-season weight: 310 pounds (140 kg)


----------



## mal

WRT said:


> Yes but if most people ate that amount they still wouldn't look like him


agree mate,totally.


----------



## sizar

70 LB heavier fook sakes lol thats alot of weight


----------



## Lostgeordie

Looks great to me I'd be chuffed to have that much mass!


----------



## BigDom86

mate its an opinion. i forgot we arent allowed to have them on here anymore. thats all it is an opinion. im not taking his accomplishments away from he, he looks amazing in season. i just dont think he looks aesthetically pleasing here, yes hes in the offseason so what? my opinion is my opinion.


----------



## mal

you can see here he holds slightly better condition,than the other guy.

due to more advanced muscularity.


----------



## hilly

BigDom86 said:


> i hate to say it, didnt even say it about lee preist off season, but he looks a mess. i know its off season, he holds alot of mass, but in my personal opinion i think he looks a mess. his chest is so developed it looks like he is sporting breasts


are you fcking mad. the lad looks awesome dom. Maybe this is why even pounding gear into you your not getting anywere mate because ure not willing to do what it takes.

a little fat and water is needed when bulking to make the gains and even then he looks better than most on this board in his off season mode.

you guys live in a bubble sometimes


----------



## BigDom86

if you asked me the question: does this guy look good for offseason, i would say yes.

if you asked me: does this guy look good, which i assumed you was asking by your first post, then i would of said no.

simple as that.


----------



## WRT

BigDom86 said:


> if you asked me the question: does this guy look good for offseason, i would say yes.
> 
> if you asked me: does this guy look good, which i assumed you was asking by your first post, then i would of said no.
> 
> simple as that.


But he is in the off season therefore looks good:lol:


----------



## hilly

BigDom86 said:


> if you asked me the question: does this guy look good for offseason, i would say yes.
> 
> if you asked me: does this guy look good, which i assumed you was asking by your first post, then i would of said no.
> 
> simple as that.


i dont think i asked you any questions mate. you have a right to say ure opinion as the rest of us do.

that is all


----------



## BigDom86

terrific


----------



## sizar

ahh someone burst my bubble long time ago .. i thought i can grow staying super lean ! just don't fookin work.


----------



## hamsternuts

he looks great, and i'd love to look a mess like that

there are some plums on here


----------



## gujkhan

kevin levroen - "youve got to get outta shape to get into shape". yes they dont look as good in off season but when they cut up they look insane


----------



## chris88

also because he isnt tanned it takes it away from his mass...which is immense...i think he looks great, as pscarb said even in offseason he has a tiny waist with such mass everywhere else! id love to look like that


----------



## WRT

Lets take a look how sh1t he looks


----------



## essexboy

BigDom86 said:


> if you asked me the question: does this guy look good for offseason, i would say yes.
> 
> if you asked me: does this guy look good, which i assumed you was asking by your first post, then i would of said no.
> 
> simple as that.


Im with Dom on this.He looks like a mobile(just)cardiac arrest case.I also think that Cutler, Coleman et al, look a mess in so called "shape" too.


----------



## Jux

That some beasty chest development there !


----------



## hilly

essexboy said:


> Im with Dom on this.He looks like a mobile(just)cardiac arrest case.I also think that Cutler, Coleman et al, look a mess in so called "shape" too.


id be willing to bet i could do down my local pub now and he looks healthier than most in there tho


----------



## coldo

Fvck it, im with Dom too.

He looks terrible there, IMO. I'm not doubting his effort or commitment or ability to be a great BB... blah blah blah... before all the mongos come in and say im "jealous" or "put a pic of yourself up" and all that bull****.

For me personally, i would hate to look like that, i guess thats the point im trying to make.


----------



## Heineken

I wasn't going to say anything, but coldo sums it up perfectly for me.

Let the tarring commence


----------



## BigDom86

hilly if i said i thikn you look much better in your avvy than he does in this pic you put up what would you think? that im crazy?


----------



## Jux

It's a bit strange that if you don't have a bigger or slightly bigger body than another person then you should not be allowed to criticise that body....

Seeing as BBing is an entirely subjective sport why can't people voice there opinions?

I personally wouldn't aspire to be like him, as i wouldn't be able to put that time and dedication into it that he clearly has. So why should i aim to be like him?

Aren't a lot of IFBB judges 'average' Joe's anyway... yet their views are mostly taken as god's word.


----------



## hilly

BigDom86 said:


> hilly if i said i thikn you look much better in your avvy than he does in this pic you put up what would you think? that im crazy?


personally i would be having you commited mate lmao.

No i get what ure saying. however its a means to an end. we all no he looks awesome when he diets down and for off season his bodyfat is lower than alot of people on this board.

you cant look pretty year round and make decent gains. this is what people seem to not get IMO of course.


----------



## hilly

Lloyd DA said:


> It's a bit strange that if you don't have a bigger or slightly bigger body than another person then you should not be allowed to criticise that body....
> 
> Seeing as BBing is an entirely subjective sport why can't people voice there opinions?
> 
> I personally wouldn't aspire to be like him, as i wouldn't be able to put that time and dedication into it that he clearly has. So why should i aim to be like him?
> 
> Aren't a lot of IFBB judges 'average' Joe's anyway... yet their views are mostly taken as god's word.


every1 is entitles to there opinion of course.

No i do not believe ifbb judges are average joes LMAO. im sure they are very knowedgable regarding bodybuilding and training most probs having trained themselves for several years


----------



## BigDom86

yep but that is my opinion thats all. going from the picture in question is what im basing my opinions on. alexei as a bb'er is amazing, esepcially at his age. he looks great in sme of his youtube videos. my opinion is purely based on this picture that is all.


----------



## hilly

BigDom86 said:


> yep but that is my opinion thats all. going from the picture in question is what im basing my opinions on. alexei as a bb'er is amazing, esepcially at his age. he looks great in sme of his youtube videos. my opinion is purely based on this picture that is all.


I not that what im saying is that if he didnt work upto looking like this in the off season then he wouldnt look like he does in the pics you all say AWESOME at


----------



## Jux

I don't mean knowledge-wise ....

Like said above.... the judges aren't as big as the pro's their judging ... but they're allowed an opinion. No-one can say a person is factually a 'mess', that's their opinion to which they're fully entitled to, like you said.


----------



## hilly

Lloyd DA said:


> I don't mean knowledge-wise ....
> 
> Like said above.... the judges aren't as big as the pro's their judging ... but they're allowed an opinion. No-one can say a person is factually a 'mess', that's their opinion to which they're fully entitled to, like you said.


you cant compare your own opinion to an IFBB judge mate.

there opinions are as good as facts on the night however were not talking about show stuff here. its off season. the guy is making amazing gains and doing what has to be done to make improvements.


----------



## gunit

what r u boys smoking that is making u look at these pics of world class bodybuilders and thinking they look **** and a mess?????come on,,,,get with the game here...when your a competitive bodybuilder competing yr and yr out it is essential to put ur body throu different phases.It is essential to hold some decent fat and water in the offseason in order to chisell down and obtain critical condition.There are very few who stay in nick all yr round.Lets face it this guy will be a pro this yr or the next and winning pro shows within 5yrs..Hes a beast and hes doing what he needs to do to improve his physique.Opinions are opinions but come on get some pics up mate if your in nick??


----------



## Heineken

^ That's the kind of thing that bugs me.

'get some pics up mate.'

You can't say sh*t on here generally, without someone asking for a pic of yourself. I accept the opinions of others that believe bb's and members of this forum look good, when I disagree. No idea why it's so hard for others to do.


----------



## hilly

i think its because some people think its a bit daft when u get 12 stone muppets sat at home passing judgement on pro athletes in a negative and none constructive way.

Not aiming tha at any1 in this thread particularly


----------



## hamsternuts

i suppose i'm lucky because i can appreciate all different types of physiques, be them slim/toned, or massive/off-season, and all the stages inbetween, as long as work has gone into it, i love it.

i even liked Brad in snatch, where as most on here said he looked anorexic

i can't think of an opposite to the scale, but maybe terry crews? not toned at all, but nice and bulky

chill out guys, we all like the same thing, just different styles of it, 'bodybuilding', is just that we have different blueprints!


----------



## Heineken

First f*cking post I have ever read of yours that I agree with mate :lol:

Have some reps


----------



## RyanClarke

Reminds me of Trey Brewer.


----------



## Dsahna

hilly said:


> personally i would be having you commited mate lmao.
> 
> No i get what ure saying. however its a means to an end. we all no he looks awesome when he diets down and for off season his bodyfat is lower than alot of people on this board.
> 
> *you cant look pretty year round and make decent gains. this is what people seem to not get IMO of course*
> 
> *
> *.


Now ,imo this is something that is holding fcuking loads of newbies on here back,i see far to many thin lads desperate to pack on mass but at the same time spend ages worrying about their fcuking abs,theres to much talk about clean bulking and other nonsense and it confuses people into thinking they can concentrate on two separate things at the same time with good results!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i wouldn't complain if i looked that in the off season, as long as i wasnt as pale


----------



## Ashcrapper

hes a big fooker isnt he! not something id aspire too personally plus id never be able to get there anyway.

cant say i agree with everyone jumping on anyone who doesnt think he looks amazing though, be a sad world if we all liked the same...


----------



## 3752

BigDom86 said:


> mate its an opinion. i forgot we arent allowed to have them on here anymore. thats all it is an opinion. im not taking his accomplishments away from he, he looks amazing in season. i just dont think he looks aesthetically pleasing here, yes hes in the offseason so what? my opinion is my opinion.


yes it is your opinion as mine was mine so what is the difference am i not allowed to disagree with you?



BigDom86 said:


> if you asked me the question: does this guy look good for offseason, i would say yes.
> 
> if you asked me: does this guy look good, which i assumed you was asking by your first post, then i would of said no.
> 
> simple as that.


no one asked any question? you say he looks a mess i have asked you to explain this but then in this post you say he looks ok?? all i asked in my fist post was for you to point out what about him looks a mess?



coldo said:


> Fvck it, im with Dom too.
> 
> He looks terrible there, IMO. I'm not doubting his effort or commitment or ability to be a great BB... blah blah blah... before all the mongos come in and say im "jealous" or "put a pic of yourself up" and all that bull****.
> 
> For me personally, i would hate to look like that, i guess thats the point im trying to make.


thats fair enough you no wanting to look like that but explain what about him looks terrible??



Dsahna said:


> Now ,imo this is something that is holding fcuking loads of newbies on here back,i see far to many thin lads desperate to pack on mass but at the same time spend ages worrying about their fcuking abs,theres to much talk about clean bulking and other nonsense and it confuses people into thinking they can concentrate on two separate things at the same time with good results!


exactly mate but then most of these types use gear to get massive and do not understand the importance of diet.....

Dom i like it how you have got ****y with me for disagreeing with your opinion but then you disagree with my opinion?? if you feel you cannot have an opinion on the board anymore then go some where else i never once said you could not have an opinion just to explain your opinion....

if the look this guy has does not suit you then that's fair enough but to be fair to say he looks a mess or terrible in my opinion (see my opinion) is wrong he has no bitch tits, he is not obese or have distention, he looks in proportion so i cannot understand comments like these....


----------



## Ashcrapper

is it not uncomfortable to be that big? must get in the way


----------



## mal

Ashcrapper said:


> is it not uncomfortable to be that big? must get in the way


about as uncomfortable as having a 12 inch****


----------



## Críostóir

I wouldn't complain


----------



## Lois_Lane

Lol at boy he is in his 20s.

He is also 5ft6 or even shorter.

Great physique and great size but why this is posted on each and every single board is beyond me. Its not like he will be the next Mr. O or any thing.


----------



## Jux

hilly said:


> you cant compare your own opinion to an IFBB judge mate.
> 
> there opinions are as good as facts on the night however were not talking about show stuff here. its off season. the guy is making amazing gains and doing what has to be done to make improvements.


Yeah, there opinion means more ... but more to the point ... why should it if they're not as big as someone on the stage?

I'm only using this "You're not half as big has him" theory.


----------



## hamsternuts

Heineken said:


> First f*cking post I have ever read of yours that I agree with mate :lol:
> 
> Have some reps


thanks i think.


----------



## BIG GRANT

I think hes fuking ace, and to be fair to him he's in better condition there than some lads ive seen who think there ripped! and yes i would love to look like that


----------



## dbyahoo

I'm not personally a fan of Alexai's physique which is a bit cartoonish for my personal liking when he is in contest, although what he has achieved at such a young age is incredible. For his age group I prefer physiques such as Roman Fritz, Dan Hill and our own Lewis Breed.

That said I'd never say he looks a "mess"! In this pic he looks like an off-season bodybuilder, which he is!

Bodybuilding contests are about ripped physiques, but the bodybuilding lifestyle is about creating those physiqques and respecting those going through the processes. I therefore do not look at off-season bodybuilders in terms of asthetics but rather in terms of dedication, effort and ability. I look at them like I would powerlifters or strongmen - it's not about what looks good (in this phase).

They say bodybuilders are like laws and sausages, you don't want to see how they're made. Unlike law makers and sausages however we should sure as hell respect their work.


----------



## sizar

i promise u most of us wish to have that size

i dont understand the point of lying ,


----------



## Kezz

good god he owns some muscle..... only a dream for most of us


----------



## BigBiff

his genetics are superior, muscle insertion points that only some of us dream of.And his girlfriend is stunning lol.


----------



## Heineken

sizar said:


> i promise u most of us wish to have that size
> 
> i dont understand the point of lying ,


errr maybe because we aren't lying :lol:


----------



## sizar

Heineken said:


> errr maybe because we aren't lying :lol:


lol i don't know what you have posted about the pic. but that Coldo user.. saying he doesn't want to look like that. is because you can't look like that in a million year so he goes and say his a mess. i think that's bull****


----------



## sizar

Dsahna said:


> Now ,imo this is something that is holding fcuking loads of newbies on here back,i see far to many thin lads desperate to pack on mass but at the same time spend ages worrying about their fcuking abs,theres to much talk about clean bulking and other nonsense and it confuses people into thinking they can concentrate on two separate things at the same time with good results!


Totally agree with you mate. i was one of them :lol:


----------



## Lostgeordie

Well for me I look at pics like that and it makes me want to eat more, train harder and get bigger (Much bigger!). Maybe not everyone feels that way but it's inspirational for me.


----------



## Heineken

sizar said:


> lol i don't know what you have posted about the pic. but that Coldo user.. saying he doesn't want to look like that. is because you can't look like that in a million year so he goes and say his a mess. i think that's bull****


I disagree mate

Hand on my heart, would never want to look like that and with my genetics it probably isn't feasible anyway.. really isn't the type of look I aspire to. I have no problem with people that do like that look though. If I had it written in my genes however.. to have that sort of capacity, would be a different ball game I suspect.

Horses for courses


----------



## Incredible Bulk

BigDom86 said:


> i hate to say it, didnt even say it about lee preist off season, but he looks a mess. i know its off season, he holds alot of mass, but in my personal opinion i think he looks a mess. his chest is so developed it looks like he is sporting breasts


i wouldnt go as far as saying that he looks a mess.

its his own way of doing the offseason, of course he hasn't blessed these forums where 20 150lb guys will lecture him on staying lean because he's doing it all wrong and how he should change his AAS cycle too as its never gonna show rewards.

lee priest...yeah such a mess as well, he never came of anything did he, maybe he should come to UKM where the 100lb guys will lecture him on offseason dieting or the wonders of the adult lounge.

this place is such a fking joke sometimes its unreal, i used to think like the above but i grew up and realised what the fck does it matter off the stage if they are 100% commited to how they look on stage.


----------



## rs007

Can I just point out something that I thought would have been blatantly obvious to people of any decent intelligence level - yet seems not to be from some posts...

The guy is trudging through water, slightly bent over, not composed in the slightest. He is on his holidays or some sh1t, and I am no mind reader but I'll bet looking good for a bunch of keytappers on the internet is the last thing on his mind.

What I am getting at is this - even when I have been in show condition with extremely low levels of bodyfat - and without blowing my own trumpet, I get into reasonable condition when things go right - if I relaxed my abs, slouched forward, my gut would hang like a cows udder as well. And I have a reasonably small waist.

So he is off season, pale, about twice the fvcking size of me (think about the food intake he goes through, the packing effect on the gut) relaxed, not giving a fvck how he looks.... thats about 90% of the reason right there why he doesn't conform to most peoples idea of "pretty" in that photo.

I'd be willing to bet a weeks wages, if you were there with him that day, slapped a good bit of tan on him, put him under lighting (not even opportunist lighting like most of the avatars on here :whistling: ) and most importantly got him to compose his waist and do some mandatories, I bet he would look like a different guy. I mean you can see the border of his abs still, its just he is pale with sh1t lighting and gut totally relaxed...

We all look a bit forrest fvcking gump when we are photographed off guard with our guts hanging out, even the 10 stoners...


----------



## colt24




----------



## sizar

Heineken said:


> I disagree mate
> 
> Hand on my heart, would never want to look like that and with my genetics it probably isn't feasible anyway.. really isn't the type of look I aspire to. I have no problem with people that do like that look though. If I had it written in my genes however.. to have that sort of capacity, would be a different ball game I suspect.
> 
> Horses for courses


fair nuff tho but hell YES i wanna be that big. :laugh:


----------



## WRT

colt24 said:


>


Not you again, suppose you look better than him too eh:thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

WRT said:


> Not you again, suppose you look better than him too eh:thumbup1:


To be fair, everything else aside, I found that a funny bit of photoshoppage, but I am quite immature it has to be said :lol:


----------



## sizar

please do NOT START about him being better looking .. i saw the other post it went on for hours .. total waste of time. .. loads of photoshop warriors on here .. what's that ment to be anyway ?


----------



## Robw

BigDom86 said:


> i hate to say it, didnt even say it about lee preist off season, but he looks a mess. i know its off season, he holds alot of mass, but in my personal opinion i think he looks a mess. his chest is so developed it looks like he is sporting breasts


X2 Dom how not to look in the off season imo i thought times had moved on from the old school 320lb off season and then get on stage at 245lb shame kid looks great when he is lean


----------



## sizar

Robw said:


> X2 Dom how not to look in the off season imo i thought times had moved on from the old school 320lb off season and then get on stage at 245lb *shame kid *looks great when he is lean


please come off it be serious


----------



## colt24

rs007 said:


> To be fair, everything else aside, I found that a funny bit of photoshoppage, but I am quite immature it has to be said :lol:


 :thumb:


----------



## colt24

WRT said:


> Not you again, suppose you look better than him too eh:thumbup1:


zzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZ :whistling:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

he looks like how most ppl do look like in the offseason tbh, and looks great as well packin alot of muscle on his frame, not a bad thing in my eyes.

Although dexter jackson is supposdly 6% in the offseason? Not sure if thats true though...


----------



## RyanClarke

If dieting is detrimental to muscle, why go so high over your stage weight - Just a thought?


----------



## Jux

RyanClarke said:


> If dieting is detrimental to muscle, why go so high over your stage weight - Just a thought?


Depends if you diet properly.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

I found this on the net from 2008 - so I guess now you could add another 10lb of muscle. The kid is a freak!!

Birthdate: May 6, 1988

Height: 1.69m / 5' 5.5"

Contest Weight: 88kg / *194 lbs*

Off-season Weight: 100kg / 220.5 lbs

So that puts him around 204 on stage and he`s well short - and he is still only 21. Younger than Flex Lewis and would comfortably beat him.


----------



## RyanClarke

Wouldn't think it would be possible to diet for 12 weeks and lose no muscle at all though?


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> i wouldnt go as far as saying that he looks a mess.
> 
> its his own way of doing the offseason, of course he hasn't blessed these forums where 20 150lb guys will lecture him on staying lean because he's doing it all wrong and how he should change his AAS cycle too as its never gonna show rewards.
> 
> lee priest...yeah such a mess as well, he never came of anything did he, maybe he should come to UKM where the 100lb guys will lecture him on offseason dieting or the wonders of the adult lounge.
> 
> this place is such a fking joke sometimes its unreal, i used to think like the above but i grew up and realised what the fck does it matter off the stage if they are 100% commited to how they look on stage.


yes but remember everyone has an opinion Aaron.... 



Robw said:


> X2 Dom how not to look in the off season imo i thought times had moved on from the old school 320lb off season and then get on stage at 245lb shame kid looks great when he is lean


see this is what i mean how is this not to look in the off season?? you can see faint lines around his abs he is not hanging out all over the place....thing is it may not be everyones cup of tea and i can respect that but for those that say he is a mess and should not look like that in the off season how do you look in the off season?? that is not to say you cannot have an opinion but if your going to say that some one should not look a certain way in the off season then you should be prepared to show him how he should look in the off season by posting a pic of yourself in the same period.....don't ya think??


----------



## 3752

RyanClarke said:


> Wouldn't think it would be possible to diet for 12 weeks and lose no muscle at all though?


i know guys who have gained muscle whilst dieting for a show.....


----------



## Robw

sizar said:


> please come off it be serious


What you think he look's good ? there is a difference between looking good and looking large IMO (before im burnt at the stake) he looks large yes but thats all


----------



## RyanClarke

Pscarb said:


> i know guys who have gained muscle whilst dieting for a show.....


Oh well lol. Guess thats that theory out of the window.


----------



## XJPX

id give a cuple fingers and toes to look like this off season......

ppl criticising this make me larf...i agree with IB....until u r even potentailly able to amount to sumthin of this standard u shudmt b criticisng it


----------



## sizar

if your clever dieting you won't lose muscle . esp if meds are used in process. i know people whos 24 stone off session well between 23-24 stone at this moment when it comes to diet ..diet down to 19.5 on stage .. they do it every years if losing muscle was the case surely he wouldn't just get better and bigger every year.


----------



## XJPX

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> I found this on the net from 2008 - so I guess now you could add another 10lb of muscle. The kid is a freak!!
> 
> Birthdate: May 6, 1988
> 
> Height: 1.69m / 5' 5.5"
> 
> Contest Weight: 88kg / *194 lbs*
> 
> Off-season Weight: 100kg / 220.5 lbs
> 
> So that puts him around 204 on stage and he`s well short - and he is still only 21*. Younger than Flex Lewis and would comfortably beat him.*


he wudnt touch flex lewis, flex is a pro, winning pro shows, alexi isnt placing top3 at national shows, he doesnt ever cum in peeled and he therefore doesnt win......crazy statement saying wud beat flex


----------



## RyanClarke

Why should you have to be able to achieve something, to be allowed to criticize it. That is a theory i don't understand, I have a moan about many professions. Footballers/Boxers plenty of them, and definatly would never be as good as them. But it doesn't mean i can't make judgements on them ?


----------



## sizar

RyanClarke said:


> Why should you have to be able to achieve something, to be allowed to criticize it. That is a theory i don't understand, I have a moan about many professions. Footballers/Boxers plenty of them, and definatly would never be as good as them. But it doesn't mean i can't make judgements on them ?


disagree with this .. i always say if you can do better than you can say blah blah about someone else otherwise keep it zipped:laugh:


----------



## Robw

Pscarb said:


> yes but remember everyone has an opinion Aaron....
> 
> see this is what i mean how is this not to look in the off season?? you can see faint lines around his abs he is not hanging out all over the place....thing is it may not be everyones cup of tea and i can respect that but for those that say he is a mess and should not look like that in the off season how do you look in the off season?? that is not to say you cannot have an opinion but if your going to say that some one should not look a certain way in the off season then you should be prepared to show him how he should look in the off season by posting a pic of yourself in the same period.....don't ya think??


Point taken mate and i agree with your earlier post im sure this kid was not at the beach looking for a photo op and im sure when he next steps on stage he will look in great condition very full and hard .... and of course i would kill to have the mass he has

as for the pic to show him how its done im working on it :whistling:


----------



## XJPX

RyanClarke said:


> Why should you have to be able to achieve something, to be allowed to criticize it. That is a theory i don't understand, I have a moan about many professions. Footballers/Boxers plenty of them, and definatly would never be as good as them. But it doesn't mean i can't make judgements on them ?


bcos who r u to judge, theyd larf in ur face if u judged them in person and told them what they are doing wrong...why...bcos u havent acheived what they have...and u never will......is very easy to say oh he shud of dun this and shud of dun tht....but how can u say tht wen u can and never will b able to do those things urself


----------



## Jux

Has anyone said he's been bbing wrong? Yes we can comment on the physique as that's the whole point behind the sport...

However i think he looks beast.


----------



## 3752

RyanClarke said:


> Why should you have to be able to achieve something, to be allowed to criticize it. That is a theory i don't understand, I have a moan about many professions. Footballers/Boxers plenty of them, and definatly would never be as good as them. But it doesn't mean i can't make judgements on them ?


i actually feel that everyone has a right to have an opinion but my gripe would be that some have said a stuff like he is a mess yet do not explain why he is a mess i don't see where he is a mess....maybe i am missing something so those saying this might want to point it out for me??


----------



## essexboy

sizar said:


> disagree with this .. i always say if you can do better than you can say blah blah about someone else otherwise keep it zipped:laugh:


So bearing that in mind. You have NEVER criticised a boxer, footballer, teacher, police officer, traffic warden or doctor? These are all professional individuals.


----------



## RyanClarke

XJPX said:


> bcos who r u to judge, theyd larf in ur face if u judged them in person and told them what they are doing wrong...why...bcos u havent acheived what they have...and u never will......is very easy to say oh he shud of dun this and shud of dun tht....but how can u say tht wen u can and never will b able to do those things urself


Why would they, Freddie Roach tells Manny Pacqiuo what he should have done. But has never been the best pound for pound boxer in the world.

Football managers, tell players like Lionel Messi/Christiano Ronaldo etc what to do - But alot of managers have never played at there standard.

The same goes for every sport, People can make a judgement from the outside looking in. In no way did i ever say or would never say he should have done this and that and he looks terrible, He just doesn't look great. I wouldn't want to walk about the street like that and its as simple as that.

I don't have to have walked around the street, or have the potential to walk around the street like that to know that i wouldn't enjoy it.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

XJPX said:


> he wudnt touch flex lewis, flex is a pro, winning pro shows, alexi isnt placing top3 at national shows, he doesnt ever cum in peeled and he therefore doesnt win......crazy statement saying wud beat flex


He would beat Flex - Luz hasnt competed in pro shows hence not placing top 3. If he came in peeled he`d out muscle him. He would win. He is 10lb heavier, same height. Better chest, arms and back. Legs to Flex.


----------



## 3752

Robw said:


> Point taken mate and i agree with your earlier post im sure this kid was not at the beach looking for a photo op and im sure when he next steps on stage he will look in great condition very full and hard .... and of course i would kill to have the mass he has
> 
> as for the pic to show him how its done im working on it :whistling:


thats cool mate....the kid is a competing bodybuilder so should be judged by how he looks on stage not having a laugh on a beach in the off season......


----------



## RyanClarke

Pscarb said:


> i actually feel that everyone has a right to have an opinion but my gripe would be that some have said a stuff like he is a mess yet do not explain why he is a mess i don't see where he is a mess....maybe i am missing something so those saying this might want to point it out for me??


Agree with this, Wouldn't have said he looks a mess. But for one reason or the other i wouldn't want to look like this. I don't understand criticism that is not backed up with a valid reason.


----------



## essexboy

XJPX said:


> bcos who r u to judge, theyd larf in ur face if u judged them in person and told them what they are doing wrong...why...bcos u havent acheived what they have...and u never will......is very easy to say oh he shud of dun this and shud of dun tht....but how can u say tht wen u can and never will b able to do those things urself


 Because in a democracy we are afforded the luxury of being able to have opinions, without fear of retribution.


----------



## sizar

essexboy said:


> So bearing that in mind. You have NEVER criticised a boxer, footballer, teacher, police officer, traffic warden or doctor? These are all professional individuals.


not really everyone knows and good at what they do better than someone who just watches or a fan.

for example you see alot of football fans shouting and cursing at players it's like they can do better 90% of football fans are fat with beer belly so to start off with they can't even run let alone a score a goal.


----------



## RyanClarke

I honestly don't believe for a second that everything you've ever said towards an individual is positive, Just IMO.


----------



## XJPX

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> He would beat Flex - Luz hasnt competed in pro shows hence not placing top 3. If he came in peeled he`d out muscle him. He would win. He is 10lb heavier, same height. Better chest, arms and back. Legs to Flex.


plzzz tel me ur joking...if he was gd enuff he wud already be competing against flex, but he isnt...he is way off flex standard.


----------



## 3752

RyanClarke said:


> Why would they,* Freddie Roach tells Manny Pacqiuo what he should have done. But has never been the best pound for pound boxer in the world*.
> 
> *Football managers, tell players like Lionel Messi/Christiano Ronaldo etc what to do - But alot of managers have never played at there standard*.
> 
> The same goes for every sport, People can make a judgement from the outside looking in. In no way did i ever say or would never say he should have done this and that and he looks terrible, He just doesn't look great. I wouldn't want to walk about the street like that and its as simple as that.
> 
> I don't have to have walked around the street, or have the potential to walk around the street like that to know that i wouldn't enjoy it.


sorry mate but these examples you have given are of experts in that field instructing their guys how to do something better......please show me how anyone on this thread is an expert in bodybuilding? then show me where anyone criticising has written any thing they feel could help this guy look better then you can use your examples......



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> He would beat Flex - Luz hasnt competed in pro shows hence not placing top 3. If he came in peeled he`d out muscle him. He would win. He is 10lb heavier, same height. Better chest, arms and back. Legs to Flex.


sorry mate wud of cud of.....until the kid has actually received his pro card he cannot be compared to a Pro.....you may feel he would beat Flex but it is void until he gets his pro card and to be fair going by his last weight on stage and his condition not being as it would have to be on a pro stage i would have to say he would not come near flex.......


----------



## XJPX

essexboy said:


> Because in a democracy we are afforded the luxury of being able to have opinions, without fear of retribution.


agreed, but lets put this into perspective of the original post...pl criticising sumthing they in their wildest dreams wud never be able to attain...tht is what frustrates me


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> sorry mate but these examples you have given are of experts in that field instructing their guys how to do something better......please show me how anyone on this thread is an expert in bodybuilding? then show me where anyone criticising has written any thing they feel could help this guy look better then you can use your examples......
> 
> sorry mate wud of cud of.....until the kid has actually received his pro card he cannot be compared to a Pro.....you may feel he would beat Flex but it is void until he gets his pro card and to be fair going by his last weight on stage and his condition not being as it would have to be on a pro stage* i would have to say he would not come near flex.*......


  im happy you said that


----------



## 3752

RyanClarke said:


> Agree with this, Wouldn't have said he looks a mess. But for one reason or the other i wouldn't want to look like this. I don't understand criticism that is not backed up with a valid reason.


excellant post mate.....not wanting to look like this guy is personal choice those slating him for looking a mess or terrible but then not explaining this comment or how he could improve is in my opinion wrong


----------



## RyanClarke

Pscarb said:


> sorry mate but these examples you have given are of experts in that field instructing their guys how to do something better......please show me how anyone on this thread is an expert in bodybuilding? then show me where anyone criticising has written any thing they feel could help this guy look better then you can use your examples......


----------



## hamsternuts

my own personal opinion is that he looks better than flex.

but i'm no judge and it's just my opinion.

on another note,

just imagine if Alexei was reading this now, 8 pages later, he'd be p1ssing himself, and not giving a sh1t about our opinions


----------



## 3752

RyanClarke said:


> I know these are experts mate, but what i was getting at was genetically/talent wise they arent on the level with the guys they coach/mentor so what makes there input any different to ours as people? Yes obviously knowledge/expertise. This i don't doubt.
> 
> But people saying - If you can't do it, Don't pass judgement on it is silly as everybody has an opinion.


their input is different because they are experts in their field and we are not plus they will criticise then give advice on how to change for the better for all the slating on this thread of this guys physique not one person has posted up advice to how they feel he would be better???


----------



## BIG GRANT

WHAT A MESS!!!!!




























this is what it all comes down to.


----------



## XJPX

those pics are feckin awesome...... is that dream tan he is wearing?....Paul url probs know?

its such a nicer colour....i think thts much nicer then jan tana as already has a shine/glow to it


----------



## RyanClarke

Pscarb said:


> their input is different because they are experts in their field and we are not plus they will criticise then give advice on how to change for the better for all the slating on this thread of this guys physique not one person has posted up advice to how they feel he would be better???


Yeah, There experts but a lot of people on here have enough knowledge of the sport to know what they think looks good and what doesn't mate.

And as said previously i don't agree with criticism for the sake of criticism, agree that all criticism should come with some form of positive. Weather it be advice/motivation or the like.


----------



## BIG GRANT

i hope so mate cuz ive got dream tan for my show, ya think it will make me look like that!!!lol


----------



## XJPX

BIG GRANT said:


> i hope so mate cuz ive got dream tan for my show, ya think it will make me look like that!!!lol


haha i think so buddy 

im trying to find for sure what tan this is..... same one as roelly winklaar uses i think....i wanna use it this year


----------



## BIG GRANT

im sure its dream tan #2 red bronze looks like the colour andrew marrifield uses and i no he uses that 1.


----------



## gt190

WRT said:


> Lets take a look how sh1t he looks


he looks ****ing insane, mad genetics


----------



## Big Dawg

This thread is mental lol, he's still in reasonable off season condition; he's not gonna pack on a shed load of mass while staying at 6% and dehydrated is he? Yes it looks uncomfortable and probably is, but it's a means to an end. Any pics of young pros show they held a lot of weight in the off season - Jay used to get very heavy, as did ronnie who was circa 325lbs towards the end of his career...markus ruhl used to get to about 335lbs and dorian was well over 300. It's also fairly misleading as he's not holding a ton of body fat there - he's probably not too much over 10% but he's obv holding a lot of water. No more than anyone else in their off season...at the beach would though.

This is like heat magazine spotting a celeb in a really unflattering picture lol. Except it's not that unflattering as everyone can see that he's relaxed in the fcuking sea lol so he's not even posing!


----------



## Jux

gt190 said:


> he looks ****ing insane, mad genetics


Some of the best technique i've ever seen.


----------



## 3752

KJW said:


> I have tremendous respect for guys like that who put themselves through the ringer all year round to achieve in this sport. My immediate reaction to seeing the picture was 'he looks so unhealthy that must be dangerous.'
> 
> Same when I watch Cutler, Coleman, Yates DVD's...amazing at what they have done and still do, but totally not my cup of tea.* I want to be as big as I naturally can be, without compromising my health to the extent that they do*.


funny you say this i have a few natural mates who havenever touched any type of gear but when they had bloods done their levels where well over normal ranges these levels where (LFT, Creatinine, RBC) i would not jump to the conclusion that in this sport it is only the drugs that harm the body.....

now these onstage pics of this kid are the ones that should be judged as he is putting himself forward to be judged......now i am yet to read the reason to why he is a mess??


----------



## sizar

Pscarb said:


> funny you say this i have a few natural mates who havenever touched any type of gear but when they had bloods done their levels where well over normal ranges these levels where (LFT, Creatinine, RBC) i would not jump to the conclusion that in this sport it is only the drugs that harm the body.....
> 
> now these onstage pics of this kid are the ones that should be judged as he is putting himself forward to be judged......*now i am yet to read the reason to why he is a mess??*


Because he isn't .. his great


----------



## justincjoe

sizar said:


> Because he isn't .. his great


kiss a*se :whistling:


----------



## Big Dawg

Also lol at him being compared to an off season trey brewer


----------



## hilly

AlasTTTair said:


> Also lol at him being compared to an off season trey brewer


WTF some1 compared him to off season trey. LMFAO


----------



## sizar

trey does get fat tho lol


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

I still stand by what I said - *If* he got in condition with the extra size he now has he would beat James Lewis or at least be a very close run thing. And he is 3 years younger. I can see in the next year or two he will without doubt be a top 202 competitor if he chooses to go that route.


----------



## sizar

Result of FREE True mass lol


----------



## BillC

Personally don't like teh look , sorry. Now if he had ginger hair, he'd be looking great!


----------



## XJPX

AlasTTTair said:


> Also lol at him being compared to an off season trey brewer


LOL they are the same person arent they ?? :thumb:


----------



## Haimer

I think Lex looks great.

**** the haters see how far they go!


----------



## Heineken

XJPX said:


> LOL they are the same person arent they ?? :thumb:


Woooooah, not a good look that!


----------



## LittleChris

Its all very well saying you don't like his physique, but to call him a 'mess' is what irks most people.

Its all about how you phrase things, nobody is against others having a different opinion, its just how this opinion is put across that seems to be the crux of this thread.

Still, was a great read and he looks incredible. Must have a hard job walking around at that weight though! As RS said earlier, he isn't even fat. I reckon with a quick 4week diet, you would be amazed how different he looked.

End of the day, he has achieved so much in such a short period of time that he deserves a bit of respect. That doesn't mean you need to worship him, just have some appreciation as to what he has gone through to get there.

As for those who say they don't want to look like that, what do you want to look like if you are on a bodybuilding forum? That maggot from Twighlight? :lol:


----------



## Guest

:lol: you bunch of jealous bastards.

Its bodybuilding not "look like mens health cover model all year fuking long". He looks immense, maybe a bit bloated but hes off season and looks better than all us at 21 or whatever age he is.


----------



## chrisj22

Looks just how an off season competitor should look, IMO.


----------



## Jux

Dan said:


> :lol: you bunch of jealous bastards.
> 
> Its bodybuilding not "look like mens health cover model all year fuking long". He looks immense, maybe a bit bloated but hes off season and looks better than all us at 21 or whatever age he is.


Talking of men's health ... Right wanna clear this up before i go on.... i had a subscription for 6 months a few years ago ... yeah :ban: ... but they must have made an error so i get it for free ever since....

There was a guy on there who must have put on at least 30+ lbs in 8 weeks and dropped down to about 6-8% bf.... i mean come on:blowme:


----------



## BigAndyJ

I know he's huge and off season - but pic looks a bit photoshopped to me.


----------



## Tinytom

Of course everyones entitled to their opinions.

Like the fat bloke in the pub smoking and drinking lager who shouts at the TV because Rooney missed a penalty.

Of course his opinion carries as much credence and weight as say Gary Linekar.

But he is entitled to his opinion. lol


----------



## MillionG

I personally wouldn't want to look like that.

He's looking huge and should look good on stage when he's dieted down.

Don't like the 'gh gut' he's sporting ('gh gut' because that hasn't been proven)

Don't like the chest.

Opinions, everyone has them, none of them matter.

The important thing is: I respect the effort he's put in and his commitment to his sport. Good on him.


----------



## Big Dawg

MillionG said:


> I personally wouldn't want to look like that.
> 
> He's looking huge and should look good on stage when he's dieted down.
> 
> Don't like the 'gh gut' he's sporting ('gh gut' because that hasn't been proven)
> 
> Don't like the chest.
> 
> Opinions, everyone has them, none of them matter.
> 
> The important thing is: I respect the effort he's put in and his commitment to his sport. Good on him.


His stomach's just relaxed there mate, he doesn't have a gut yet. Try caning 7000cals a day and see if your stomach doesn't look slightly bloated while your leaning forward and getting caught on candid camera


----------



## MillionG

AlasTTTair said:


> His stomach's just relaxed there mate, he doesn't have a gut yet. Try caning 7000cals a day and see if your stomach doesn't look slightly bloated while your leaning forward and getting caught on candid camera


Well like I said I wouldn't want it, whatever it is.

But that's just my personal preference, makes no odds to him what I think.


----------



## WWR

I dont think there is anything wrong with his chest. Its just that his nipples are the size of small tea plates!!


----------



## Uriel

Lol at the lack of knowledge about Bodybuilding by some on this thread.

This is a bodybuilding forum.....bodybuilding is a process....the offseason is a very important part of that process.

Yes it aint a pretty look, it is not meant to be. you fuking mugs that are slagging off his process are pathetic IMO and just displaying your lack of knowledge about the game (the game that this forum is all about).

Go post on "pretty gay boy love being 8% bf year round and under 175lb male lovlineess dot com"

Clueless!


----------



## Mikazagreat

This kid is gonna be something.


----------



## Kezz

good grief can't you lot just stop whining and being jelous... ooh his t1ts are too big... ooh i may choke on his c0ck... ooh my botty will get too sore....

he's a bodybuilder not a pretty boy


----------



## Mikazagreat

Pscarb said:


> you guys make me laugh....how the fukc does he look a mess? he is pretty much in proportion he has no loose fat mass his waist is still small considering the size of is upper body.....how do you guys look in the off season then??
> 
> Dom please explain how he looks a mess??
> 
> half if not all of you guys wish you could put this type of mass on yet you slag off a guy who is huge with a decently small waist......if he was smaller and leaner half of you would say he would never amount to much being that ripped in the off season....


I just wish he won't be like most of the guys who burin their career in the begaining of it, if he continue doin whut he do he's gonna kick ass.


----------



## tjwilkie

*BOOM *end of conversation


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

LittleChris said:


> Its all very well saying you don't like his physique, but to call him a 'mess' is what irks most people.
> 
> Its all about how you phrase things, nobody is against others having a different opinion, its just how this opinion is put across that seems to be the crux of this thread.
> 
> Still, was a great read and he looks incredible. Must have a hard job walking around at that weight though! *As RS said earlier, he isn't even fat. I reckon with a quick 4week diet, you would be amazed how different he looked.*
> 
> End of the day, he has achieved so much in such a short period of time that he deserves a bit of respect. That doesn't mean you need to worship him, just have some appreciation as to what he has gone through to get there.
> 
> As for those who say they don't want to look like that, what do you want to look like if you are on a bodybuilding forum? That maggot from Twighlight? :lol:


This is the key point - If he dieted for 3-4 weeks and dropped some of the excess water he would look much leaner than many of you think come the end of that. He isnt fat by any means, very watery yes, but this is not a problem, it can be remedied very quickly and in the process he is most likely gaining muscle faster than if he stayed lean and dry and this is his only concern not looking pretty.

The crazy thing is he is likely to be around 230 + here for someone 5`5 - 5`6 at his age that is something 99.99% of us will never achieve.


----------



## Uriel

tjwilkie said:


> *BOOM *end of conversation


great pic that:thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir

wonder how much he weighed in at in that photo... Thats my inspiration to bulk some more :lol:


----------



## matt88

That last photo is awesome


----------



## IanStu

Uriel said:


> Go post on "pretty gay boy love being 8% bf year round and under 175lb male lovlineess dot com"


Do you have the correct address? I can't seem to find it


----------



## invisiblekid

tjwilkie said:


> *BOOM *end of conversation


Fat bastard...:laugh:


----------



## strange_days

tjwilkie said:


> *BOOM *end of conversation


Awesome picture. It always amazes me the contrast between off season and dieted down look.

A contrast that catches out the less knowledgeable :laugh:


----------



## Mikazagreat

I wonder how much did he weight in that pic with good condition.


----------



## Littleluke

What a UNIT!

As for beating flex.. That's a crazy statement. If he was good enough he would already be competing against flex.


----------



## XL

Inspirational.


----------



## 3752

KJW said:


> I fear you've perhaps taken one of my posts out of context again. I didn't mention drugs once in my original post. My point IS that the whole process must put immense strain on the body - the quantities of food being consumed, the poundages being lifted, the drugs and supplements that must be consumed over a prolonged period. Someone at that level, while I admire their physiques and what they do, I know I would never want to put everything on the line to look like that. I know I couldn't. I'm not judging him or anyone else save for myself by saying that.
> 
> And I did not at any time say that he looks a mess. I said that my initial reaction is that it must be dangerous to be that size. He doesn't look healthy to me. Yes, I know why he is that size, but it's not the look for me. It's not my place to criticise and that's why I haven't. I made an observation as per the initial post.


i did not take your post out of contect i just pointed out that not everyone is of poor health....plus if you read my post you will see the looking like a messcomment was not aimed at you but Dom who clearly said this kid looked a Mess but then failed to explain how he was a mess...


----------



## Littleluke

Deffo with the old man on this one (Paul)  ... How on earth does the guy look a mess? And comparing him to Trey Brewer LOL! Poor sod.. Trey is an example of a mess in the off season.. Far too fat.. Alexei isn't over fat and is carrying an incredible amount of muscle.. He's so young, to carry that much mass at any age is impressive but it's incredible at his age


----------



## weeman

essexboy said:


> Im with Dom on this.*He looks like a mobile(just)cardiac arrest case*.I also think that Cutler, Coleman et al, look a mess in so called "shape" too.


why? thats a bit presumptious and stereotypical no? I've stated this before,i have a mate who is a former IFBB pro and now a NABBA pro,he is 5'10'' and in prob same condition as Alexei (which is not fat what so ever) at a bodyweight of 270-280lbs,he has trained since he was a teenager and is on his way to 40 now,he has taken gear and lived the bodybuilding life all those years,he recently had to go into hospital for an op and decided to have everything checked that could be checked health wise,and guess what,lo and behold his heart wasnt the size of a bull's heart,his internal organs and functions were tip top,in fact the docs could find no fault at all.



coldo said:


> Fvck it, im with Dom too.
> 
> He looks terrible there, IMO. I'm not doubting his effort or commitment or ability to be a great BB... blah blah blah... before all the mongos come in and say im "jealous" or "put a pic of yourself up" and all that bull****.
> 
> *For me personally, i would hate to look like that, i guess thats the point im trying to make*.


So your telling us here and now that you would HATE to look like him versus how you look right now? i smell sh1te.......... :lol:



Lloyd DA said:


> It's a bit strange that if you don't have a bigger or slightly bigger body than another person then you should not be allowed to criticise that body....
> 
> Seeing as BBing is an entirely subjective sport why can't people voice there opinions?
> 
> I personally wouldn't aspire to be like him, as i wouldn't be able to put that time and dedication into it that he clearly has. So why should i aim to be like him?
> 
> *Aren't a lot of IFBB judges 'average' Joe's anyway*... yet their views are mostly taken as god's word.


no far from it,considering you have guys like Yates,Gaspari,Haney on the judging panels.......


----------



## Jux

Ahh .. thanks for clearing that up


----------



## weeman

Robw said:


> X2 Dom how not to look in the off season imo i *thought times had moved on from the old school 320lb off season and then get on stage at 245lb shame kid looks great when he is lean*


you make a statement like that and you have a pic of Branch in your avy?come on mate thats a contradiction of terms right there.

Also how is this 'how not to look' in the offseason? if ever guy on this board were able to achieve the bodyfat % he is sporting even with 50lbs less muscle on their frames i would be impressed,but alas its not the case as the majority on here are fat cvnts in the offseason 



Merat said:


> *he looks like how most ppl do look like in the offseason tbh*, and looks great as well packin alot of muscle on his frame, not a bad thing in my eyes.
> 
> *i think you ment how most people wish they could look in the offseason lolol*
> 
> Although dexter jackson is supposdly 6% in the offseason? Not sure if thats true though...


His bf is def way low in offseason but i dont reckon it will be down near that figure



Pscarb said:


> i know guys who have gained muscle whilst dieting for a show.....


Me too,i am one of them in fact



RyanClarke said:


> Why should you have to be able to achieve something, to be allowed to criticize it. That is a theory i don't understand, I have a moan about many professions. Footballers/Boxers plenty of them, and definatly would never be as good as them. But it doesn't mean i can't make judgements on them ?


I think its more to do with how the opinions and critique are put across,there is no need for the derogatory comments towards the guys physique,it only draws the person posting such thiings into the fireing line imo.


----------



## weeman

bassline boy said:


> id love to be that big but for me and my job even if i could get upto that size it would be no good for me as i feel and know theres no way i could graft it out on building sites carrying bricks and concrete up and down stairs i wann be a lean 17 and thats it lol.


Same guy i mentioned in my first post above,for the most part of his career he was a removal man during the day,back in those days he would cut about in the region of 280-290lbs,never got in his way or hindered him at all,your body adapts and if you use your head along the way you can help it out more so that your body will work with you instead of against you


----------



## benicillin

Bloody hell, last time i saw him was in the videos on youtube... he's huge!


----------



## tommy y

this guy is a freak, im insanely jealous, not only is he younger than me but has superior genteics to much pretty much 99.9% of the whole popoulation, only one criticism that i could i see as bein valid is that his calves arent proportionate. but i am not criticising him, im in awe he looks trememndous, fantastic, he looks healthy unreal muscle bellies, massive amounts of muscle totally proportionate, tiny joints, he is gonna be a huge star and in my opinion i would love to look like this, or be able to reach his standard, and as for everyone saying they have an opinion, f-ck off, have some respect and give him some credit, fair enough u dont wanna look like that but why say it, wat benefit does anyone have from hearing that???????? respect his work ethic, and respect how he wants to look and respect the fact he is a world class athlete a genentic freak, a an elite human being!!!


----------



## coldo

weeman said:


> So your telling us here and now that you would HATE to look like him versus how you look right now? i smell sh1te.......... :lol:


lol, I can honestly, hand on heart say i have no interest to look like he does in that pic.

I wouldnt really consider myself a bodybuilder, i doubt i'll ever aspire to be on stage showing off my body etc... I train to be strong and ideally get as much pussy as possible, chicks that i tend to go after generally don't dig the look he is sporting in that pic.


----------



## Guest

bassline boy said:


> after a good bulking up looks what happens ace!!!


one of the most impressive physiques ive ever seen.


----------



## glanzav

jealous much indeed

hows old is this guy now insane amounts of muscle mass for a young chap

would love to no the trues ins and outs of his diet lifestyle supplemention gear use so on would be extremly interesting


----------



## weeman

coldo said:


> lol, I can honestly, hand on heart say i have no interest to look like he does in that pic.
> 
> I wouldnt really consider myself a bodybuilder, i doubt i'll ever aspire to be on stage showing off my body etc... I train to be strong and ideally get as much pussy as possible, *chicks that i tend to go after generally don't dig the look he is sporting in that pic*.


do they have white sticks? :lol: :lol:

Believe me mate,if you looked the way he does,or even half of it,you wouldnt believe the world of pussy that would open up to you if thats what your training for


----------



## Guest

coldo said:


> lol, I can honestly, hand on heart say i have no interest to look like he does in that pic.
> 
> I wouldnt really consider myself a bodybuilder, i doubt i'll ever aspire to be on stage showing off my body etc... I train to be strong and ideally get as much pussy as possible, chicks that i tend to go after generally don't dig the look he is sporting in that pic.


Mate, my 9 stone 6ft spikey haired school mates get a different lass each night..


----------



## Jux

I wouldn't want to look like that.... for knowing how much effort i'd have to put in to get that; even if i magically had the blessing of good genetics like he has.

Given the oppertunity to magically make my self look like him....

Hell yeah.


----------



## coldo

weeman said:


> do they have white sticks? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Believe me mate,if you looked the way he does,or even half of it,you wouldnt believe the world of pussy that would open up to you if thats what your training for


pmsl, if they have a pulse to go with their white sticks then im onnit! :bounce:

HOWEVER.... im gonna have to totally disagree with you on the second bit fella! For talkings sake, if i was in Killie on a Saturday night looking like he does on the pic in question, i think there would be very few women wanting a jump with me.

That said, i dare say if i looked like him my social circles might be a bit different and i wouldn't be slithering about a club in Kilmarnock looking for something to dip!! :lol:

I almost feel i'm digging my own grave here by saying i dont like his look on a BB forum tbh... i DO think he is a very good bodybuilder, he's obviously worked hard as fvck and the pics of him in condition are amazing, especially at his age etc... but for me personally, its not a look i can ever see myself aiming for really. :beer:


----------



## Dean00

His nipples are HUGE


----------



## Guest

Dean00 said:


> His nipples are HUGE


Yeah you look at his nipples :lol:


----------



## sizar

Dan said:


> Yeah you look at his nipples :lol:


he wants to lick :laugh:


----------



## Dean00

There bigger than woman nipples!!


----------



## weeman

coldo said:


> pmsl, if they have a pulse to go with their white sticks then im onnit! :bounce:
> 
> *HOWEVER.... im gonna have to totally disagree with you on the second bit fella! For talkings sake, if i was in Killie on a Saturday night looking like he does on the pic in question, i think there would be very few women wanting a jump with me.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> That said, i dare say if i looked like him my social circles might be a bit different and i wouldn't be slithering about a club in Kilmarnock looking for something to dip!!* :lol:
> 
> :beer:


 :lol: :lol:

c'mon mate i lived in Killie for years and whenever i went out looking like a (smaller) version of him wearing a spray on women stuck to me like flies round sh1te :lol: :lol:

What i find is that,in the case of women,the majority will say they dont like a large muscular man and its not attractive,until you present one right in front of them and their tune usually always changes.

I've found that the bigger i have gotten in decent shape over the years the attention from the fairer sex has multiplied hugely,no question at all!


----------



## essexboy

weeman said:


> why? thats a bit presumptious and stereotypical no? I've stated this before,i have a mate who is a former IFBB pro and now a NABBA pro,he is 5'10'' and in prob same condition as Alexei (which is not fat what so ever) at a bodyweight of 270-280lbs,he has trained since he was a teenager and is on his way to 40 now,he has taken gear and lived the bodybuilding life all those years,he recently had to go into hospital for an op and decided to have everything checked that could be checked health wise,and guess what,lo and behold his heart wasnt the size of a bull's heart,his internal organs and functions were tip top,in fact the docs could find no fault at all.
> 
> So your telling us here and now that you would HATE to look like him versus how you look right now? i smell sh1te.......... :lol:
> 
> no far from it,considering you have guys like Yates,Gaspari,Haney on the judging panels.......


Weeman.My comment, was my opinion thats all mate.Whilst this guy , Coleman and Cutler have an extra ordinary amount of meat on their bones.I just dont find the "look" appealing.Thats all.In fact if I had the option(which i dont) of looking like them or yourself, Id choose your physique.Whilst mightily impressive, its not an out of proportionate amalgamation of lumps of meat, which this guy and especially Coleman remind me of.In my opinion! 

Re my "heart attack" comment, and your response.Having spent over ten years in and out of a ccu, I tend to maybe over react to images which May cause issues in future years.Ive spoken to many top cardiologists over the years, and the incidence of heart issues, among atheletes, tend to be out of proportion with the general population(for some conditions)Even my condition, was very common amongst endurance atheletes.This guy is young and can really get away with a lot of behaviour that at 40 plus, may flag up a problem.

Im glad your friend is in fine fettle.Im sure if I had had a future as promising as your friend, I would have taken the exact same actions he did (does) to excel.I do (did) know a few, who have had problems as they aged,whether there were lifestyle, weight, genetic or other factors involved is not really quantifiable.Hey I even know one (junior Britain, mr Britain, mr world competitor) who ended up in a nuthouse! what factors contributed we will never know(I wont name him)However, I did meet his wife,personally I think she may have been the problem! :confused1:


----------



## 3752

bodybuilding forum or not the look this kid has should not be liked by everyone it would be a boring world if everyone liked one look.....i prefer Heath to Branch but then i would not slate a guy like some have done on this thread....

Coldo i understand that this look is not your thing and that strength is your choice but in your first post you said he looked terrible can i ask why he looks terrible?? he is pretty balanced low BF% for the off season, no bitch tits so what is terrible ??


----------



## jjb1

who cares lets see what he brings to the stage! when it matters

p.s he looks amazing for his age not a look to be shunned in any way


----------



## coldo

Pscarb said:


> Coldo i understand that this look is not your thing and that strength is your choice but in your first post you said he looked terrible can i ask why he looks terrible?? he is pretty balanced low BF% for the off season, no bitch tits so what is terrible ??


Like i say, i feel like im digging my own grave going against the grain here, no matter what i say i'll offend/bother someone, just trying to give my opinion in a non-confrontational way, so i guess terrible was the wrong word to use.

I just think he looks bloated, his gut is bulging and his chest looks "cartoony", i can imagine he feels pretty cumbersome and uncomfortable at that size on his shortish frame too. - just my opinion, not trying to disrespect him or anything etc...


----------



## weeman

essexboy said:


> Weeman.My comment, was my opinion thats all mate.Whilst this guy , Coleman and Cutler have an extra ordinary amount of meat on their bones.I just dont find the "look" appealing.Thats all.In fact if I had the option(which i dont) of looking like them or yourself, Id choose your physique.Whilst mightily impressive, its not an out of proportionate amalgamation of lumps of meat, which this guy and especially Coleman remind me of.In my opinion!
> 
> *you just made the xmas card list mate:thumb:*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> My comment was only directed at the walking heart attack thing,i can understand why his look may not appeal to some *
> 
> Re my "heart attack" comment, and your response.Having spent over ten years in and out of a ccu, I tend to maybe over react to images which May cause issues in future years.Ive spoken to many top cardiologists over the years, and the incidence of heart issues, among atheletes, tend to be out of proportion with the general population(for some conditions)Even my condition, was very common amongst endurance atheletes.This guy is young and can really get away with a lot of behaviour that at 40 plus, may flag up a problem.
> 
> Im glad your friend is in fine fettle.Im sure if I had had a future as promising as your friend, I would have taken the exact same actions he did (does) to excel.I do (did) know a few, who have had problems as they aged,whether there were lifestyle, weight, genetic or other factors involved is not really quantifiable.*Hey I even know one (junior Britain, mr Britain, mr world competitor) who ended up in a nuthouse! what factors contributed we will never know(I wont name him)However, I did meet his wife,personally I think she may have been the problem!* :confused1:


lol mate the sport is full of guys who end up in the loony bin,some of us just manage to escape getting committed :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Dean00 said:


> There bigger than woman nipples!!


well! he ought to throw himself and his giant nipples under a truck......how dare he offend your eyes:lol:


----------



## Dean00

Uriel said:


> well! he ought to throw himself and his giant nipples under a truck......how dare he offend your eyes:lol:


Or feed some orphans or something with his man milk! :lol:


----------



## s4m

Alexei looks awesome on and off season, trey brewer is awesome but off season he should hide.


----------



## Uriel

s4m said:


> Alexei looks awesome on and off season, trey brewer is awesome but off season he should hide.


you saying Trey smoothes up a bit or what?:laugh:


----------



## 3752

coldo said:


> Like i say, i feel like im digging my own grave going against the grain here, no matter what i say i'll offend/bother someone, just trying to give my opinion in a non-confrontational way, so i guess terrible was the wrong word to use.
> 
> I just think he looks bloated, his gut is bulging and his chest looks "cartoony", i can imagine he feels pretty cumbersome and uncomfortable at that size on his shortish frame too. - just my opinion, not trying to disrespect him or anything etc...


thats cool mate and like i said it is fair enough you don't like the look just confused about the word.....i am the same height as this kid and last may i was 231 and around the same BF and it was uncomfortable....


----------



## FATBOY

the thing is to be huge and ripped you have to get super huge in the offseason

most bodybuilders look nothing like what they do in ,when in the off season thats why you rarely see a off season bodybuilder in the mags .

having said that ive seen a few guest pose out of season and been hugely dissapointed


----------



## essexboy

Pscarb said:


> thats cool mate and like i said it is fair enough you don't like the look just confused about the word.....i am the same height as this kid and last may i was 231 and around the same BF and it was uncomfortable....


A guy at iron age used to be close friends with Ray Mentzer in the 80s.Ray told him when his weight hit 250ish, he began to feel "unwell" most of the time.As soon as he dropped to 240ish he felt a whole lot better.


----------



## 3752

essexboy said:


> A guy at iron age used to be close friends with Ray Mentzer in the 80s.Ray told him when his weight hit 250ish, he began to feel "unwell" most of the time.As soon as he dropped to 240ish he felt a whole lot better.


it is that close although i did not feel unwell at that weight i did not feel at ease 5 more lbs and i would of struggled so hell knows how Lee Preist ever got to 280lbs


----------



## essexboy

dutch_scott said:


> ray was CLEARLY unfit cv wise
> 
> ive been 294 lbs and didnt heavy breath, could jog a mile quite easy
> 
> sadly your giving examples of guys who found stuff hard, but there will be alot, this kid obv who find it easy,
> 
> Gunter was 340lbs and ive met him he was walking chatting, looked athletic as well. :beer:


Sure, its obviously an individual thing.wasnt there a story about coleman, having difficulty walking whilst giving an interview?


----------



## big_jim_87

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> I still stand by what I said - *If* he got in condition with the extra size he now has he would beat James Lewis or at least be a very close run thing. And he is 3 years younger. I can see in the next year or two he will without doubt be a top 202 competitor if he chooses to go that route.


agreed


----------



## HTID

check out trey brewer, this kids nowt next to him. fact.


----------



## XL

Trey is big, massive quads but Alexei looks much better imo.


----------



## big_jim_87

HTID said:


> check out trey brewer, this kids nowt next to him. fact.


lol read rest of post they are both in ther


----------



## Rick89

Crazy genetics...only 13 years old in this pic


----------



## 3752

in the off season trey brewer is a big tub of lard compared to this kid......to be fair this kids conditioning onstage is miles better than trey's in his last 2 outings


----------



## Big Dawg

big_jim_87 said:


> agreed


It is a big "if" though. It's like saying shawn ray would have won the O if he was bigger than dorian, or ronnie would have won in 06 if he wasn't missing half a lat. I could probably win the O this year *if* I was bigger, dryer, more conditioned and more symmetrical than jay cutler 

For some reason conditioning is some interchangeable variable, like if he gets his conditioning right he'll be better, but it apparently doesn't apply to musculature, symmetry etc - they're all set in stone.


----------



## IanStu

coldo said:


> Like i say, i feel like im digging my own grave going against the grain here, no matter what i say i'll offend/bother someone, just trying to give my opinion in a non-confrontational way, so i guess terrible was the wrong word to use.
> 
> I just think he looks bloated, his gut is bulging and his chest looks "cartoony", i can imagine he feels pretty cumbersome and uncomfortable at that size on his shortish frame too. - just my opinion, not trying to disrespect him or anything etc...


Its great that people have different opinions, this thread has been a good read precisely because there is disagreement, nothing more dull than a thread full of yes men all agreeing with one of the stars of the site (which often happens).

Whenever you express an opinoin you're gonna upset someone mate but you gotta say what you think, no one persons opinion is any less valid than anyone elses.

Same goes for BigDom86.....keep up the good work lads its what a forum is all about :thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

do you recognise the man on the left


----------



## IanStu

Khaos said:


> do you recognise the man on the left


Is it Mr Blobby? :whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

or look at these, if people think bodybuilders walk around ripped day in day out they are deluded


----------



## strange_days

So thats how he did it


----------



## mal

Khaos said:


> do you recognise the man on the left


i met dorian in this condition years ago in port talbot guest

posing,still very impresive,and massive.

huge plate of cheese he had under his table lol he was as wide

as the table


----------



## Cluk89

looks horrible, deformed, urggh!


----------



## Heineken

Oh ffs :lol:

DING DING DING

Round 2!


----------



## Cluk89

round 2, eh? are you in the right thread mate?


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Heineken said:


> Oh ffs :lol:
> 
> DING DING DING
> 
> Round 2!


Lets get ready to RUMMMMBLE:lol:


----------



## MXD

Looks awesome.

Yes that was a full stop. END OF.


----------



## weeman

Cluk89 said:


> round 2, eh? are you in the right thread mate?


....have you bothered to read the other 14 pages before you post? might make more sense......


----------



## Uriel

Cluk89 said:


> round 2, eh? are you in the right thread mate?


are you on the right forum mate, thats the question. Dorian (or Alex) look deformed do they?


----------



## JUICERWALES

that guy looks stupid


----------



## Jux

Lol this thread should be closed...

Turning into a slag-fest


----------



## Uriel

JUICERWALES said:


> that guy looks stupid


who are you talking about, it is not obvious on a forum -


----------



## Heineken

Think he saw his own avatar :lol:


----------



## weeman

JUICERWALES said:


> that guy looks stupid


another stellar post from juicer.......


----------



## Lois_Lane

What gets me is that some of you guys will not believe not every one wants to look like that! Trust me FAR fewer people would ever want to look like him than not look like him. Just because you have bigorexia and think bigger is always better does not mean every one else feels the same way.


----------



## uknumbr14

weeman said:


> another stellar post from juicer.......


 :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Lois_Lane said:


> What gets me is that some of you guys will not believe not every one wants to look like that! Trust me FAR fewer people would ever want to look like him than not look like him. Just because you have bigorexia and think bigger is always better does not mean every one else feels the same way.


good point. imo he doesnt look particaully healthy,

would i want to look like that no! BUT, there were off season pics of trey brewer up a while a go who was so far out of shape it was comical, so id take this guys look way before his!!


----------



## Lois_Lane

1russ100 said:


> good point. imo he doesnt look particaully healthy,
> 
> would i want to look like that no! BUT, there were off season pics of trey brewer up a while a go who was so far out of shape it was comical, so id take this guys look way before his!!


Every time i have seen Brewer both on stage and off season he looked like a big nasty lump. Like a massive American football player. His legs are inhuman though

Besides how he looks health wise which i can't comment on as some of the healthiest looking bodies are far from healthy. He is very bulky and this is simply not a look most people want. I certainly wouldn't want to be 5ft5 no matter how massive muscles come with it. 5ft8 is already midget like in the real world so shorter than that no thanks!


----------



## Guest

Lois_Lane said:


> Every time i have seen Brewer both on stage and off season he looked like a big nasty lump. Like a massive American football player. *His legs are inhuman though*


so are his stretch marks:whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane

1russ100 said:


> so are his stretch marks:whistling:


I wont comment on that because my back is one giant stretch mark:whistling:


----------



## coco

he looks awsome!!

wish i could be that big - but only so i could diet down and be awsome on stage!

for day to day living, would be a fcking nitemare, esp at work, bet tying his shoe laces is a nitemare lol


----------



## coldo

IanStu said:


> Its great that people have different opinions, this thread has been a good read precisely because there is disagreement, nothing more dull than a thread full of yes men all agreeing with one of the stars of the site (which often happens).
> 
> Whenever you express an opinoin you're gonna upset someone mate but you gotta say what you think, no one persons opinion is any less valid than anyone elses.
> 
> Same goes for BigDom86.....keep up the good work lads its what a forum is all about :thumb:


Exactly how i see it too! Forums are about sharing opinions, obviously some people are going to get offended or bothered if a differing opinion is given.



Lois_Lane said:


> What gets me is that some of you guys will not believe not every one wants to look like that! Trust me FAR fewer people would ever want to look like him than not look like him. Just because you have bigorexia and think bigger is always better does not mean every one else feels the same way.


Well said, i think this alot when reading threads on here. Some people can't understand that not everyone wants to be freaky and that some people are only here for the training or diet advice to help adapt their bodies to be better at other things... rugby/football/climbing whatever. Same goes for everyone bashing nattys, not everyone wants to take drugs to enhance themselves.... thats a different thread altogether though :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg

Lois_Lane said:


> What gets me is that some of you guys will not believe not every one wants to look like that! Trust me FAR fewer people would ever want to look like him than not look like him. Just because you have bigorexia and think bigger is always better does not mean every one else feels the same way.


This is a good point. I used to want to be that big, I was obsessed with it. I wanted to look like a freak and have people stare etc, but I've gone off the idea now. Partly cos it just wouldn't suit my other life goals and partly cos I don't have the motivation/ desire/ genetics etc to even come close.

That being said, I still follow pro bbing and wouldn't feel the need to comment on whether or not I'd want to look like a particular bber when the thread wasn't even asking that


----------



## kingy_88

does he lift weight ? he looks like a off season bb'er :whistling:

what does it matter if he looks good or not im sure it only matter what he looks like on stage and from pictures ive seen thats bloody good, hes only a few days older then me and i would love to have the mass he has (maby one day :rockon: )


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Lois_Lane said:


> I wont comment on that because my back is one giant stretch mark:whistling:


 a midget with a huge back:lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

AlasTTTair said:


> It is a big "if" though. It's like saying shawn ray would have won the O if he was bigger than dorian, or ronnie would have won in 06 if he wasn't missing half a lat. I could probably win the O this year *if* I was bigger, dryer, more conditioned and more symmetrical than jay cutler
> 
> For some reason conditioning is some interchangeable variable, like if he gets his conditioning right he'll be better, but it apparently doesn't apply to musculature, symmetry etc - they're all set in stone.


lol this is just silly its not as bigger IF as you make out lol he has more size and if he was to comp against flex i think he would win jmo tho

i agree with pscarb on that you cant comp them as one is a pro and one is not. but it cant be a long way off till he is?


----------



## big_jim_87

ok about tyhe not every one wants to look like that bit it is bbing after all and this is a bbing forum? if i could look like that i deffo would lol or bigger! freaky is what brings in the crouds and yes all the 202 guys are freaky too! big lean vascular with small balls (like rasins raped in cling film) is the look! yea baby!


----------



## Lois_Lane

Khaos said:


> a midget with a huge back:lol: :lol:


Yep hunch back of notradame is me:lol:

The internet is a funny place because one guy can have every forum talking about him while all the while there are another 100 guys with the same if not higher potential in the unknown. American bb is the best example of this, the UK has plenty of guys that would be in all the mags if they were American. Its not only about how you look but also who you know and how you market your self


----------



## big_jim_87

Lois_Lane said:


> Yep hunch back of notradame is me:lol:
> 
> The internet is a funny place because one guy can have every forum talking about him while all the while there are another 100 guys with the same if not higher potential in the unknown. American bb is the best example of this, the UK has plenty of guys that would be in all the mags if they were American. Its not only about how you look but also who you know and how you market your self


very true!


----------



## Tinytom

Personally Im not a fan of the huge off season look.

I do bodybuilding to look good year round and off season I still am in reasonable shape.

And I gain 3-4kg of muscle a year so you dont need to be majorly overweight to gain mass.

However I wouldnt criticise how he looks there, he gets in awesome shape for contests and that what matters.


----------



## Uriel

I don't think anyone is a fan of the real huge offseason look.

It's jsut pasrt of the game for the real big boys. They do it because it yields results, that is all.

If he could gain 3 or 4 kg's like tom staying fairly lean BUT 10 kg bulking right up - you can be sure which he's going to do


----------



## Tinytom

Uriel said:


> I don't think anyone is a fan of the real huge offseason look.
> 
> It's jsut pasrt of the game for the real big boys. They do it because it yields results, that is all.
> 
> If *he could gain 3 or 4 kg's like tom staying fairly lean BUT 10 kg bulking right up - you can be sure which he's going to do*


exactly

Ive done the hevy off season thing and I felt awful all the time though


----------



## Kezz

i got to 14 stone once bulking and felt terrible... my disco muscles went all squishy and my skinny jeans didnt fit anymore :-(


----------



## Tinytom

Kezz said:


> i got to 14 stone once bulking and felt terrible... my disco muscles went all squishy and my *skinny* jeans didnt fit anymore :-(


Did they ever fit?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kezz

I was waiting for that one hahahaha


----------



## Guest

> i got to 14 stone once bulking and felt terrible.


WOW 14 stone !!!!!! are you sure ???


----------



## hamsternuts

Uriel said:


> *I don't think anyone is a fan of the real huge offseason look.*
> 
> It's jsut pasrt of the game for the real big boys. They do it because it yields results, that is all.
> 
> If he could gain 3 or 4 kg's like tom staying fairly lean BUT 10 kg bulking right up - you can be sure which he's going to do


i am, among other looks.


----------



## T.F.

romper stomper said:


> WOW 14 stone !!!!!! are you sure ???


Kezz is a fairly tiny dude, in height terms. You think you're bigger, at your height?

14stone at his height is f*cking massive! As with everything, pics prove a lot. Kezz's pics prove he's fairly massive. Yours..............


----------



## bizzlewood

i think he does look good but his chest is way too big

it almost makes him look like he has gyno


----------



## Lois_Lane

romper stomper said:


> WOW 14 stone !!!!!! are you sure ???


Kezz has jokes i am pretty sure it was a lot more than that


----------



## FATBOY

Lois_Lane said:


> Kezz has jokes i am pretty sure it was a lot more than that


it was m8 i think he was actualy 14 and a half at one point


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

I would love to be the size of this fella 100%.


----------



## Guest

> 14stone at his height is f*cking massive!


so kezz is three foot tall then ????


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Alexey training arms....worth watching for looking at his training partner


----------



## Big Dawg

bizzlewood said:


> i think he does look good but his chest is way too big
> 
> it almost makes him look like he has gyno


That doesn't make sense to me - you're looking at it the wrong way bud; his chest isn't too beg, the rest of him's just too small in comparison


----------



## liang7079

scobielad said:


> He is in a Little Britain USA muscle suit!


LOL he sure looks big!


----------



## RyanClarke

http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=112197712132575#!/photo.php?pid=197056&id=112197712132575

his bi's are unbeliavable


----------



## irishdude

freakin HUGE....very impressive


----------



## WRT

His gf (I'm assuming) is fcking gorgeous!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=14510&id=112197712132575#!/photo.php?pid=197070&id=112197712132575


----------



## Guest

WRT said:


> His gf (I'm assuming) is fcking gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=14510&id=112197712132575#!/photo.php?pid=197070&id=112197712132575


x2 she is stunning!


----------



## Uriel

WRT said:


> His gf (I'm assuming) is fcking gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=14510&id=112197712132575#!/photo.php?pid=197070&id=112197712132575


she's got a "I just love being smashed by this monster" cheeky glint in her eye´- the little minx!


----------



## suliktribal

I'd arm wrestle him for her.


----------



## weeman

WRT said:


> His gf (I'm assuming) is fcking gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=14510&id=112197712132575#!/photo.php?pid=197070&id=112197712132575


yep,but its just a shame the top she has on is stuck in 1985 :lol:


----------



## suliktribal

weeman said:


> yep,but its just a shame the top she has on is stuck in 1985 :lol:


Yeah, but how long do you think she actually keeps it on for?!


----------



## Geo

weeman said:


> yep,but its just a shame the top she has on is stuck in 1985 :lol:


it wudnt bother you though, ud have it off in no time dude.  :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

guys a beast


----------



## Uriel

weeman said:


> yep,but its just a shame the top she has on is stuck in 1985 :lol:


I bet her minge bush is as well


----------

